# USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64



## Dr.Helium (30. Mai 2011)

*USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

Hi Leute,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Infrarot Empfänger für meinen Computer. In meinem Besitz befindet sich bereits eine Microsoft Fernbedienung (Anhang). Die Fernbedienung war damals bei meinem HD-DVD Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 dabei.
Die Fernbedienung funktioniert an der Xbox 360 (auch ohne Laufwerk) wunderbar. Wechseln möchte ich sie auch nicht, da sie mir sehr gut gefällt.

Also ich brauche einen IR Empfänger (RC6? Gibt es was besseres?) der Windows 7 64 Bit kompatibel ist.
Muss man sonst noch auf irgend etwas achten bei einem IR Empfänger?
Einsatzzweck soll das Media Center von Windows sein.

Danke im voraus


----------



## pcfreak26 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

Ich glaube, das könnte ein Problem werden, da meines Wissens nach MS bei Windows 7 die Geräteklassen für SCSI und IRDA fallen lassen hat. Hatte bei mehreren Windows 7 Testinstallationen auf verschiedenen Notebooks das Problem das Ich für IRDA keine 64Bit Treiber finden konnte und auch bei 32 Bit machten die Treiber nicht das was sie sollten!

Ich nutze die Fernbedienung meiner TV-Karte (Hauppauge HVR-1100, eigener Infrarotanschluss) und kann damit das MCE vollständig bedienen.


----------



## Dr.Helium (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

Hmm .. ich hatte mir im Vorfeld bei Amazon ein paar Rezessionen durchgelesen von diversen Infrarot Empfängern. Manche sagen es geht unter W7 64 und andere sagen es geht nicht.

Eigentlich echt schade, ich mag die Fernbedienung.

Braucht es irgend etwas besonderes damit bei dir die Befehle von der Fernbedienung über die TV Karte an das MCE übertragen werden?
Oder funktioniert das einfach nach erfolgreicher Treiber Installation?

Infrarot wäre mir theoretisch auch ziemlich egal... gibt es denn Bluetooth Fernbedienungen? Das wäre noch viel genialer. Bluetooth hat mein PC.


----------



## pcfreak26 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

Nur der Treiber reicht leider nicht bei mir (bereits getestet), Ich muss von der Software der Tv-Karte das IR-Programm noch dazuinstallieren. Aber dafür kann Ich eben danach das MCE, den Mediaplayer und auch Programme wie Power-Dvd steuern.

BT-Fernbedienungen, glaube schon, schau dich doch mal bei Logitech um.


----------



## Lexx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

actisys stellt win7-kompatible ir-empfänger her..
kann man sich aber auch selber anfertigen.

und wie schon erwähnt, die von hauppauge tun
ihren dienst ausgesprochen gut..



> bei Windows 7 die Geräteklassen für SCSI und IRDA fallen lassen hat


halte ich für schmonzes, weil ich unter 7-64 einen irda-anschluss 
mit windows-treiber verwende.


----------



## pcfreak26 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*



Lexx schrieb:


> halte ich für schmonzes, weil ich unter 7-64 einen irda-anschluss
> mit windows-treiber verwende.



MS hat bei Windows Vista bereits den offiziellen SCSI-Support fallen lassen, IRDA fiel mit Windows 7. Das einige Hersteller diese Hardware weiter supporten ist dann nicht mehr die Sache von MS. Allerdings haben etliche Probleme entsprechende Hardware unter Windows 7 zum funktionieren zu bringen.


----------



## Joel-92 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*

Ich habe einen Infrarot-Stick, den ich nicht mehr brauche. Er funktioniert bei mir unter Win 7 x64.
Bei Interesse bitte Message.


----------



## Dr.Helium (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: USB IR (Infrarot) Empfänger für Windows 7 64*



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> Nur der Treiber reicht leider nicht bei mir (bereits getestet), Ich muss von der Software der Tv-Karte das IR-Programm noch dazuinstallieren. Aber dafür kann Ich eben danach das MCE, den Mediaplayer und auch Programme wie Power-Dvd steuern.


Okay, solange die Programme dabei sind ist das alles kein Drama.
Hauptsache es funktioniert.



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> BT-Fernbedienungen, glaube schon, schau dich doch mal bei Logitech um.


Ich schau mich mal um! Bei Logitech bin ich aber auf nichts rentables gekommen.
Was ich denke ich mal testen werde, ist ein App für Android. Damit kann ich grundlegend schauen ob und wie es funktioniert (MCE ist für mich Neuland). Eine Fernbedienung will ich dennoch. Mein Weibchen ist was PCs angeht leider sehr unbedarft, oder besser gesagt es ist ein wunder das Computer nicht nach 3 Sekunden anfangen zu brennen in ihrer Gegenwart . Deswegen muss das Ziel auf jeden Fall eine Fernbedienung sein.



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Infrarot-Stick, den ich nicht mehr brauche. Er funktioniert bei mir unter Win 7 x64.
> Bei Interesse bitte Message.


Wie in der PN geschrieben bräuchte ich noch ein paar Infos zu dem Stick .


Mal eine dumme Frage, wie machen das denn andere die sich einen HTPC bauen? Alle 2 Minuten erscheint doch irgendwo ein Thread mit "Mein HTPC Projekt" o.ä.. Schließt die halbe Welt Wireless Maus/Tastatur Kombies an oder steuern die es mit der Peitsche?
Es muss doch eine komfortable Lösung dafür geben. Ich mein zu XP Zeiten hätte ich irgend einen IrDa Empfänger genommen, an den PC angeschlossen, ein Open Source Media Center Programm installiert und hätte es mit der Fernbedienung steuern können.
Wieso ist das im Jahre 2011 komplizierter geworden ...
Mir machen kleine Komplikationen nichts, ich bin Techniker. Aber der Otto-Normal-Verbraucher ... hm ...


----------

